# Lack of Port option - milter-greylist



## Leander (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi,

I wonder what workaround there might exist for lacking port option. E.g. mail/milter-greylist lacks the option "--enable-spamassassin". Is there any feature how I can still pass this configure parameter over even though the option is not explicitly defined in the makefile? Something like this pseudo code:


```
env OPTIONAL_CONF="--enable-spamassassin --other" make install clean
```
Thanks


----------



## marino (Sep 6, 2016)

add a Makefile.local file in the port directory.
In that file, try adding something like:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS+= --enable-spamassassin
```

I didn't test that but it should work.


----------



## Leander (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome. This did the job. Thank you very much.
Open question for now is: will this file Makefile.local be deleted when updating port tree? I assume yes?


----------



## marino (Sep 6, 2016)

if you use portsnap, yes, when milter-greylist is updated for any reason.  If you use SVN then no.


----------



## Leander (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Leander (Sep 6, 2016)

Wouldn't this also do the job? This could be placed in /etc/make.conf and therefore would not be removed due to a update to the ports tree.


```
.if${.CURDIR:M*/mail/milter-greylist}
CONFIGURE_ARGS+= --enable-spamassassin
.endif
```


----------

